
Swarmpit – Lightweight Docker Swarm Management UI - pritambarhate
https://swarmpit.io/
======
pritambarhate
I searched ycombinator for previous submissions. It looks like it was
submitted a couple of times before but didn't receive more than 1-2 comments.

From the website it looks a lot more advanced now. I wanted to ask fellow HN
members on their opinion on Kubernetes Vs. Swarm. I have tried both and found
Swarm to be very easy to setup for my own cluster. Setting up Kubernetes from
scratch seems very daunting.

What do you guys think about Swarm as an option to K8s? Swarm seems rather
attractive, especially for smaller clusters of 5-10 machines.

Also, any reviews and experiences about Swarm and Swarmpit are welcome!

